# New little boy in the family!



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

A beautiful stray had kittens in our bushes a few weeks ago. I called to have someone come pick them up, but she moved them before we had the chance. After two weeks of no sight, I found a little boy abandoned in the road, covered in ants and fleas. My worst fear was that he hadn't made it.

I rushed him inside and cleaned him up as well as I could, started him on some kitten milk and kept him warm. Proud to say he is doing very well! He's going to see the vet in about 30min, hopefully everything comes back okay! I guess we have a new member of the family now...

Meet our strong, brave little guy:


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

He is cute! I can't wait to hear what the vet says.
Thanks for taking him in.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear you found this little one and are taking him in. Congrats to you for keeping your eyes open and being willing to help this cute little guy. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Oh my gosh, what a sweet face.* Congrats on your new addition. Thank you for rescuing this new guy! if it is a guy!!! A time or two our vets have been wrong on that too! I hope all checks out well at the vet.

You mentioned you called someone to come get the kittens. Make sure its a no kill rescue and not animal control. Right now it is kitten season and our "Animal Care Center" ala dog catcher/cat catcher is euthanizing Kittens with moms, just kittens and the usual adult abandoned cat as fast as they come in. You get 3 days and theyre put down. The rescues cant pull these animals from the pound fast enough. Many arent making it out alive.


----------



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

Good news - he's a healthy little boy! Estimated 3-4 weeks old. A little anemic and malnourished, but nothing that can't be managed. He is such a cuddle bug, too. He has to be touching me when he's sleeping or he instantly wakes up.

Don't worry, Mitts & Tess, it was a small local rescue group that fosters cats until they either pass or are re-homed, no euthanizing.  I called them again to let them know the mother and other kittens may still be in this area.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He's beautiful. I hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Skye_Mia (Jun 20, 2012)

Such a sweet little face! Bless you for taking the little guy home and giving him a chance.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

He is adorable...enjoy!


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

How is he doing?


----------



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

He's doing pretty well. We had a scare when he started throwing up, but the vet checked him out and I have been keeping a close eye on him, making sure he drinks plenty. The vet couldn't find any reason for it, so we think it was because he eats so fast. We're working on that, giving him his food little by little and making sure the other cats aren't around when he's eating. Looking at him, you'd never know he felt ill, he's a lively little guy! He hasn't gotten sick in the past two days, so I think it may have passed. Now we just need to get some weight on him!


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

He is so cute. When my cat was a kitten he would vomit from eating too fast. I finally started giving him a little bit a food a few times a day and it stopped the vomiting.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Awe, this is so sweet! You are amazing for taking the little guy in! He's lucky to have you and lucky to be doing so well! Just love his little pink nose <3


----------



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

Just wanted to let you guys know that he is doing very well! He's gotten so much bigger. He's a growing boy for sure! Always hungry and munching down. He's he's a bit of a picky eater but he loves Wellness and Nutro canned foods. He's also free fed a small amount of Wellness Core Kitten dry food while I'm at work.

He's about 10-12 weeks old now.  He gets that silly cross-eyed look quite often, lol.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He looks great. What a beautiful man he is. Job well done.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

What a handsome little guy he is! I love his "mask" and his dark tail! Looks like you have done a great job raising him. How lucky for him (and you) that you found him. What is his name?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Pink nose and pink toes!! He's go gorgeous.


----------



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you, all of you! He's the spoiled king of this house, for sure. 

OSCARSMOM - We don't have a set name really. We usually just call him Sly or Indiana Jones when he's rushing around pouncing from perch to perch.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Advection said:


> OSCARSMOM - We don't have a set name really. We usually just call him Sly or Indiana Jones when he's rushing around pouncing from perch to perch.


Names do take time. When our guys were kittens it took us over a month to come up with just the right names and they were 10 weeks old when we brought them home!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Such a stunning little fella he is!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

He looks great, you did an awesome job. Love his markings!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's a lucky one! And with the cutest ears standing straight up like that. 

Did you ever see the momma and other kittens again?


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

He's adorable! So glad you found him!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Bless him - and you!


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

He is absolutely GORGEOUS! Stunning really. Funny how some cats are found in the most dire situations only to end up living like kings! I love it!
Great job! He looks very happy!


----------

